# Poe the Therapy Hog



## KristinNicole (Oct 20, 2015)

hi everyone, I just got some exciting news. starting in may poe will be going to the assisted living facility I work at as a therapy pet! I have already taken him to meet some of the residents and they just get a kick out of him. he's been so good with them and I can't wait to start taking him every Monday.


----------



## Prue (Feb 20, 2016)

Congratulations! I'm sure that he will be a big hit with everyone. Good for Poe (and for you, too!)


----------



## AngustheHog (Apr 18, 2016)

*Wow!!*

How did you manage that?? I would love to be able to do that with my boy!!


----------



## KristinNicole (Oct 20, 2015)

I worked at the assisted living and they always have pet therapy and I asked the activities girls if I could bring him and they think it would be wonderful!


----------



## Cocoriggs89 (Dec 6, 2015)

Do you have to get paperwork for him. I work at a nursing home and would love to take Simon in. He loves meeting people.


----------



## KristinNicole (Oct 20, 2015)

I had to fill out a volunteer application and give them vet records bit that was it.


----------

